# Wörter in Corel Kleinschreiben???



## kirchel (5. August 2003)

Hi!!!
Ich hab noch eine Frage zu corel.
Immer wenn ich einzelne wörte in corel schreibe, und diese klein geschrieben haben will, ändert corel die automatisch wenn ich das jeweilige textfeld nicht mehr ausgewählt hab um so das sie mit einem Großbuchstaben beginnen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das verhinder, oder abstell? Ich will doch einfach NUR in kleinbuchstaben schreiben.Bitte helf mir, bin euch sehr dankbar dafür.
danke schonmal, 
Kirchel


----------



## boblete (6. August 2003)

Text-Groß/Kleinschreibung


----------



## tomaec (20. August 2003)

*Groß und Kleinschreibung*

Du musst unter Optionen --> Text --> Blitzkorrektur das Häckchen vor "Ersten Buchstaben von Sätzen großschreiben" deaktivieren.


----------

